
Show HN: Google for movies - tejas1mehta
http://www.imse.co
======
vivekadithya
Awesome! I would have loved more, had the logo been not "Google" like. Too
bright!! :)

------
tejas1mehta
Founder here. Would appreciate feedback/suggestions on the search engine.

